# History of Bow Hunting in North Dakota



## fly2cast (Jan 21, 2009)

I found this article to be interesting, mostly because I'm from North Dakota and know some of the people mentioned in this article. But it may also be interesting for others. It also talks about North Dakotas connection to the compound bow and some world records taken by bow in ND. For what it's worth, here it is.

http://gf.nd.gov/multimedia/ndoutdoors/issues/2005/aug/docs/bowhunt.pdf


----------

